# Max Today



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I took a few pics of the dogs in the yard tonight. These are the first pics I have taken in the new house here in Oklahoma. Far different than Oregon. Max looks good tonight. He ate his dinner and has had no diarrhea!









These really belong in pictures but I thought to put Max here with the old timers!


















We have this huge rock in the yard. I notice a lot of them around here in the clay soil. They can't get them out so they leave them. I like it and plan on using it for a water feature in the future.










All 3 of them.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Your pack is absolutely gorgeous!! 

And I like that rock, too. Give the yard some personality!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have 3 nice looking dogs. i wish
i had 3 GSD's.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!
I love them what happy dogs


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, are they all male? Did you just put up that fence at your new house? It looks new. I am still looking into fence options myself right now, they are so expensive.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous pack!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think the rock and dogs look good against my $6000 worth of fencing too! Ouch! 

Hard to believe Kayos (in the middle) will be a "senior" in 6 months too. Havoc, on the right is just a pup, he turned 2 last month.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Max does look like he's having a great day today!









The other two don't look so bad either!









Your yard is "all right." You should be here though.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Heidi W 2 are male and 1 is female. Kayos, in the middle is my little girly. 

The fence is new and it was not cheap. Privacy fencing is very expensive but I think it is worth it. We put in a brand new fence with metal poles and a separate dog run for about 6 grand. We have only been in this house for about 2 months. We were relocated here from Oregon.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Havoc's from what breeder? He resembles my Camper... TeMar??


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

3k9mom, I wish I were still there trust me!! It was 105 here today actual temp, heat index was higher. We can hardly stand being out except early and late. It was 97 when I took those pics 2 hours ago at 7:30.

If you look at Max on the rock you can see his ribs under the long coat. He is terribly thin but his eyes were bright today.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep TeMar. Xtra!Xtra! V. TeMar - AKA Havoc.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kathy they look great! Your fence looks nice too. I did mine 1/2 privacy 1/2 chain link. My lot's huge (260' x 100' or 80' or something like that. I think 30 feet were already fenced... It wa expensive. 
But your gang looks impressive with their nice new fence. Barker the Elder is pretty ribby too underneath the fur & her hips are unspeakably bony.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Huh. I met another TeMar dog that Camp could have been twins with. Maybe Camper was whisked away at birth...

Havoc definitely has the TeMar look. Very pretty. 

One of these days, I need to ask you if your dogs have self-fulfilling names. But this is Max's thread... so we shall admire him and him alone.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh thought one was a girl!! Poor Max hope he feels better.

The fence stuff is expensive we looked at vinyl privacy so pricey.

Not sure what were gonna do yet. OK sure gets hot!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Middle our lot is .37 of an acre, have no clue what the dimensions are but it is pretty good size. The yard is 3 times the size of the Oregon yard. 

3K9 been meaning to ask about Zamboni too.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Max sure looked good today! All your dogs look pretty! 

My house is on 1/3 acre. Luckily it was already fenced in plus a smaller fenced in area with a workshop and RV parking and just extra space (no mowing required). We dressed up part of our fencing with rolls of bamboo. Looks better than the old gray boards.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So glad that Mr. Handsome had a much better day


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen pics posted of the rest of your crew but not Max until these. He is stunning! Looks very bright eyed and not ready to hand over his position as pack leader yet.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Your dogs are so beautiful wish they were mine LOL


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Was so glad to see the "thumbup" next to the thread name. Max looks A-MA-ZING!!!!! (Those TeMar dogs are gorgeous.) But for how he's feeling, he looks wonderful. I hope for another good day (and a break from the heat).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, I am so so glad Max is feeling a bit better. I am sure the transition has been hard on him, plus the weather isn't being very nice to him either.

Keep plugging along Max. 

Val


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What great pictures of your pack! I just love Max.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm glad he's feeling better. And he sure is handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Yeah, the other's aren't so bad either.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy. Glad he's feeling a little better.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, quite the Looker! Hope he keeps feeling better!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How's handsome Max doing?!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Still wating on results. They came in yesterday and they were still waiting on the read from the endocrinologist. 

I need to call the vet soon.

That said, Max is not the same dog he was last week. He took a puppy pil or something!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHe took a puppy pil or something!


Puppy pills for all these wonderful seniors (even Cloe the honorary GSD or would they be kitten pills?!!!!!).








for results


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yea mysterious Puppy Pill. Kathy if you find out what is was you need to share.... I could start storing it up for when my crew hits senior.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well.... I called the vet and the tech said she would call right back, that was 2 hours before they closed and I never heard back. Now I get to call again tomorrow. 

This is beginning to become irritating.

Max did this about 18 months ago too. Just really got down acting sick and in pain and it went away within a week. This is the second scare he has given us. But the older he gets the more frightening it becomes.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, Max is a hunk! All of your dogs are beautiful. Hoping those puppy pills are still doing their job and that you hear good news back from the vet.


----------

